

DOJ Misfires on Jobs Email in Apple E-Book Case — It Was a Discarded Draft - daegloe
http://allthingsd.com/20130612/doj-misfires-on-jobs-email-in-apple-e-book-case-it-was-a-discarded-draft/

======
zaroth
Why would you have to produce an unsent draft in discovery? Are employee's
personal notes and diaries really subject to this?

Why would subsequently deleted and unsent drafts even be in your data
retention policy?

